# phpbb has extremely slow load time



## greatryry (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello,

I run a forum for a small group of friends, currently 30 members. Lately, the forum takes a long time to load for us. Its not just one computer or browser. I also noticed that the rest of the website loads fast. Just the forum is slow. Currently there are no bots/spiders installed and I was thinking that this may be a part of the reason.

Can anyone suggest what to do?

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Update the forum software and all add-ons/themes. There's probably a bug somewhere that is causing a memory leak or something. Check your error logs and see if the forum is throwing an error somewhere, that may help at least point you in the right direction.


----------

